# Clipped pigeons



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get clipped pigeons or dead frozen ones for my choclate lab i want to start introducing her to birds


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

In the past I have got them on my own.

Spot light
Fishing Net
Dark Barn or Silo.
hand full of rocks.

Sneek into a barn, shed, or silo. Usually at night.

Shine the spot light against the wall of the barn. 
then throw a rock to wake and scare the pigeons. 
They fly into the light on the wall because they think its the way out. 
Once they hit the side of the barn wall they stun themselves and you swoop them up in the net.

wolla!

No animals were actually harmed in the making of these instructions. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

GSPMIKE said:


> In the past I have got them on my own.
> 
> Spot light
> Fishing Net
> ...


Amazing. This is the most ingenious way to catch them. Next time I go to my grandparents old worn down farm that's what i'm going to do.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats awesome. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another spot is find a bridge in town where piegons are located. You will need a flash light with a red lense or colored lense.

Anyway shine light to spot pigeon. Place net on back side and throw rock towards pigeon. Pigeon flys away from rock into net.


----------

